# Negative digital archivieren



## johei (9. März 2004)

Hallo!
Wer hat aus vergangener Dunkelkammerzeit einige tausend Negative schon einmal digitalisiert um sie zu archivieren, nicht um sie zu bearbeiten, da dieser Aufwand warscheinlich zu gross wäre.Ein Flachbettscanner scheidet aus, dauert zu lange.    Kann man Dia/Negativscanner irgendwo mieten?   
Hat jemand einen Tip 
Tschöö


----------



## mike_h (18. März 2004)

*Scanner mieten*

Hallo,
mieten wird sich wohl nicht lohnen, die Kosten würden zu hoch werden, da die zeitspanne wohl doch sehr lange währen wird.
Momentan gibt´s günstige Scanner , die gute Ergebnisse erziehlen von Mustek. Die können auch mehrere Negative gleichzeitig erfassen und kosten nur um die 120 - 150 €

Ciao
Mike


----------



## johei (18. März 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Info
Ich schaue mir den Scanner an.
johei


----------



## Nacron (19. April 2004)

ich schwanke zur zeit zwischen dem epson photo 2400 für 150€ und dem canon 8000F für 140€

vorteile des 2400er sind schnelles scannen und super bildqualität
nachteile sind das nur 6 negative auf einmal reinpassen...

bei dem canon ist der vorteil das gleichzeitig bis zu 12 reinpassen 
aber er ist langsam und hatt eine minimal schlechtere bildqualität als der epson ...

ich würde dir raten mit den flachbettscannern und drauflichtmodul zu scannen da flachbettscanner für wenig geld extreme auflösungen haben und dia bzw filmscanner ne miese auflösung für viel geld bieten ...

tests der beiden scanner
http://www.darknoom.de/scanner.htm


----------

